# Tearing carpal paw pad



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

hello! i have a 2 year old male. we have always played fetch in the open softball field across from my house. very soft grass, kept up. recently my dog has torn his highest pad, the carpal pad, on both feet. it seems to be happening on the field when we play but has never been an issue before. any suggestions? besides not taking him to the field? he loves to play, doesn't seem to be bothered by the injury but there is blood when he lays down afterwards for a little while and etc. i haven't taken him after the second time and have been putting Neosporin on to prevent any infection. he cant play on cement due to the beginning of elbow issues. vet suggested grass playing and etc. he loves to play ball and run on the field but i don't want to hurt him  I'm thinking this is due to him turning or stopping quickly, but i can assure you im not a good throw and the ball usually goes slow and straight. any creams that would help strengthen the pad? i don't want to apply anything while they're open and raw that would further irritate. 

thanks! any tips would be appreciated.

i attached an internet picture just to clarify the correct pad since i have never heard of dogs doing this before, and of course one of my boy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My dog has torn his a few times. Usually when he makes a hard stop or a hard turn on a run. I don't know how to stop it, we just trim if it's a big chunk torn or just leave it alone if it's just a small one.


----------

